# New bottle lambie...she's tiny! New Pics!



## neener92 (Jan 22, 2012)

I got a new bottle lamb last night, 4 or 5 days old. She weighed 2.5lbs last night with a full belly. She had to be tube fed a few times to get her started, but now she is drinking the bottle nicely. Her mother owned her and loved her but she simply couldn't reach to nurse, so she had to be pulled to bottle raise. Her mother and father were both Suffolks. She is very lively and playful. She is the best lambie I've had and I've had at least 15 bottle lambs the past few years. I love lambiess!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh! 2.5 lbs is reallyyyy small! What was her birth type?

She's cute! Good luck with her.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

CUTIE!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Awwww...tiny beautiful baby


----------



## neener92 (Jan 22, 2012)

She is really small! My boyfriend brought her in and I'm like oh my gosh I can't hold her I'll break her!
What do you mean "What is her birth type"? Sorry, I haven't heard this terminology. Does it mean her litter size? Like she was a twin?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> She is really small! My boyfriend brought her in and I'm like oh my gosh I can't hold her I'll break her!
> What do you mean "What is her birth type"? Sorry, I haven't heard this terminology. Does it mean her litter size? Like she was a twin?


Yep, it does mean her litter size  So she was a twin? Do you know how much the other lamb weighed or if it was similar in size?

She is adorable, though. I love bottle babies.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 22, 2012)

I never saw the other twin but boyfriend said it was HUGE! I love bottle babies too, I live for it!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

That would explain her teeny tiny size 

Have fun with her!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yep! Oh, I will. The first lambie of the year always makes me paranoid Like now...she hasn't had a bottle since 2 or 2:30ish and its 8 now. Her bottles are tiny about 4oz. she's just not hungry now. I've started changing her from goats milk to lamb replacer with this last bottle, maybe she doesn't like the new taste? I would gladly give her more goats milk, but that's all I could milk out of my goat. Darn! Maybe I'll add some evaporated milk to that and get her on that instead of lamb replacer...idk. Any other ideas would be helpful. I also gave her some probios as soon as I got her yesterday. But hey, she did gain a pound since last night! 

Geez, am I annoying anyone yet? Cause I'm annoying myself!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 23, 2012)

If you're going to switch her over do it gradually, and avoid mixing in things like evap milk.  She's cute. Good luck with her.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am doing it gradually.  Does the bottle size sound good for her since she's so tiny...4oz? She only drank a little over half this morning, and was fed at about 12:30, 1ish last night. I'm pretty much letting her drink whenever and however much she wants at this point. She's poopin' and peein' fine. 
Here's what she made of her feeding schedule.....
Saturday 21 - 8pm, bottle and a half
Sunday 22 - 12am, one bottle
5am, one bottle
8am, one bottle
2pm, one bottle
Between 11pm-1am, one bottle
Monday 23rd - between 8:30-9am, one bottle
How does this sound for her, I don't think she's used to eating very much but surely she could eat more? Should I consider giving her a vitb12 shot or anything else?

ETA: She drank the rest of her bottle and that was all she wanted, now she's running around being nosy, and doing that adorable little head flip thing that lambies do. I'd still like to know what you all think of her bottle size and the times she wants to eat.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 23, 2012)

I personally would start feeding her less frequently and more per feeding.  What brand milk replacer did you get? I'd look at the directions on the bag ang follow it. You don't want to feed her too often, and too much. Usually they nurse frequently from the ewe, but aren't getting much per feeding.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow! She is so small (and adorable)!

Whenever we have bottle lambs that are living in the house, we feed them small amounts frequently. We had a pair of lambs that lived in the house for 6 weeks (combination of the ewes being at a barn 10 minutes away and a really cold spell). They were both fed using this method and they grew really well. They also didn't get the "bottle-baby-pot-belly" that is seen on a lot of bottle lambs.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll probably start feeding less frequent, I wanted to start her out eating whenever and however much she wanted to get her settled in a little better. The guy I got her from gave me a small baggy full of powder (since it was the weekend and our local feed store isn't open on the weekends), the replacer is either Land O Lakes or Sav A Lam. Our local feed store only carries Sav A Lam, so when I get low with this formula I'll gradually mix the powder he gave me with the bag I get just in case they are different.
She just drank another bottle! I swear I've done this a million times before...you wouldn't think with all the questions.  She's just so tiny compared to other lambs I'm not sure how much she should be eating and all.
Thanks for the advise aggie!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 23, 2012)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Wow! She is so small (and adorable)!
> 
> Whenever we have bottle lambs that are living in the house, we feed them small amounts frequently. We had a pair of lambs that lived in the house for 6 weeks (combination of the ewes being at a barn 10 minutes away and a really cold spell). They were both fed using this method and they grew really well. They also didn't get the "bottle-baby-pot-belly" that is seen on a lot of bottle lambs.


I raise single lambs in the house or ones that aren't doing the greatest, when I get two or more healthy ones they go to the barn, getting fed two to three times a day. I also feed "house lambs" more frequent...you kinda got to or they drive you nuts crying all the time. My house lambies normally never get the "pot bellies" either, the barn lambies do though, I add a teaspoon of Epsom Salt and after a few days it goes away, I also use this for bloating.

I love house lambies, they always have more personality than the other sheep, dam raised or barn raised.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree, they are very personable. We put diapers on our house lambs and let them run around with the Border Collies. Usually, if there are 2, they go to the barn once they are strong enough. We let the free-feed from a bucket (with nipples) of cold milk.

These are the 2 from last spring. They were only in the house for a week or so.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yup, I'm guilty...I put diapers on my house babies to! People call me crazy....if the shoe fits!  I've never used the bucket feeders before, I was thinking of trying it...perhaps I will. They are adorable! Are they Cheviots? I really want a Cheviot, I love their sticky uppy ears.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 23, 2012)

Border Leicesters actually. I love the "sticky-uppy" ears too. 

I've been called crazy many times.  Nothing wrong with being a little nuts, I say! Besides wearing diapers, those 2 lambs slept in bed with us.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 23, 2012)

I like those too, esp the blackish brown ones!

Oh, me too! haha.... Aw, I'd let my little girl sleep with me but if she fell off the bed she'd break something on our wood floors! I made a makeshift cage for her with her favorite stuffed llama and her box she came in which she is very fond...made the cage out of three pieced of closet shelving, works great for her!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 23, 2012)

A lot of times they get that pot belly from the bottles being held too high.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

X2


----------



## neener92 (Jan 23, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> A lot of times they get that pot belly from the bottles being held too high.


That could be the problem, is it the same with lambs as kids? You have to make them kneel? I've haven't heard this with lambs, but it makes sense.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yup, we sheep people can be seen as being a little crazy...but oh...they are so darling and I would do anything to keep one well fed, warm and alive.  Have seen many baby animals, but lambs...well...they are just adorable!!!!  Our lives changed when we decided to keep sheep...what awesome animals they are!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Lambs are adorable! How can you NOT love a face like this?







She's a purebred Babydoll ewe lamb born to two natural colored parents.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 23, 2012)

They are such sweet natured animals.
Sheepgirl, she is adorable, I tried getting one about a year ago....the breeder wasn't very good though. :/ Now I'm trying to find something small the breed to my Kat ewe, but there aren't very many small breed sheep breeders around here.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 23, 2012)

Keep the pics comin' I love them....

Here's more of my little girl, we are thinking of the name Maleah meaning unique little girl. She loves cuddling in between the llama and the fuzzy stairs (they are for my little dog that has bad hips), I think it reminds her of momma. 





And she learned how to use the dogs stairs...oh brotherr!


----------



## RustyDHart (Jan 24, 2012)

That is just too cute......  I'm so glad she is adjusting and growing......and climbing up the dog stairs shows that she 's determined to overcome obstacles.   Congrats. to her and you!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 24, 2012)

Kalypso and Meg the Border Collie


----------



## neener92 (Jan 25, 2012)

The little stinker decided not to eat much yesterday and this morning...ugh! I'm gonna try getting her hungry ones or twice, but at this point she's not wantin' to eat much at a time, and less frequent too. She's runnin' around and playing...Idk what's up.

Purple, I'm gonna come steal Meg and Kalypso!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lambie....whom we might name Maleah, meaning - unique little girl, weighs 5lbs! At least she's gaining weight!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

That's good she's gaining weight! Keep her eating and she should do well for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 25, 2012)

Way too cute!


----------



## Remuda1 (Jan 31, 2012)

What do you all do with single bottle babies?  Someone mentioned that if there are two, they go out to the barn.  But what if there is only one?  How do you get them used to going back outside?


----------



## neener92 (Jan 31, 2012)

I normally take them out during the day and let them follow me, or put them in a pen. Then bring them in at night.....I do this til they get the hang of it and don't cry as soon as you put them in the pen and leave. I also take any toys or stuffed animals they love and leave with them while they get used to their new surroundings.


----------



## Southdown (Feb 3, 2012)

I've never had a bottle lamb yet.  So far, they have been able to nurse on mom by themselves.  I tried giving a bottle to this little guy, just to try and bond with him, but he would not take it.  He was rather disgusted with me for even trying to give him a bottle and the mother wasn't impressed with me doing it either.  I never even thought of the diaper idea.  I will keep that in mind, should I ever need to.  Here's my little babydoll lamb from last year.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's my bottle baby. He was born on the 30th, the second born twin to a first time mom. He presented with one leg back but we were able to pull him that way without bringing the other leg forward. It was easy as pie and the ewe cleaned him up beautifully and nursed him just fine. The next morning I went out and she had rejected him and would no longer allow him to nurse. She was getting increasingly aggressive to him so I pulled him from her. He's spending nights in the garage and days in a pen in the lambing barn. The LGDs have adopted him, I just wish they could nurse him too! LOL


----------



## neener92 (Feb 3, 2012)

Cute babies!
Southdown, I have found it is much easier to ups the pull up type and staple the sides to make it fit, and getting a larger size than you think they'd need. It keeps poo and pee away from them so changing diapers is a breeze!

Remudaone, I have a ewe that rejected her first lamb...HA, I showed her, I made a head catch that I could leave her in.....she could still lay down and I had a bucket of water in front of her with some nice green hay. It took her about 2 weeks til she decided it was my way or the highway, she finally took the lamb. Then she lambed again....she claimed one and rejected the smaller one.....HA again, she stayed in the head catch for about 3 or 4 weeks that time, til she finally came around and took the smaller one. Now, I would normally just put her in the head catch about three times a day to let the reject lambs suck, then I would let her loose in her medium sized lambing pen. In the beginning she would ram the smaller lamb against the wall so I had to put a halter on her and tie her so the lambs could get away from her if they wanted to....this worked great, each time she claimed them. She will be lambing again in May-ish and I hope she learned her lesson the first two times, cause I'll tie her butt up again. Also, if she wasn't such a big awesome looking ewe her butt woulda been sold a LONNNNGGGG time ago, but she is just and awesome looking ewe and her lambs are long bodied, necked, and legged....they look great!


UPDATE ON MALEAH:

Yesterday I weighed her and she weighs 7lbs. She is looking great and growing like a weed! Today was her first day to stay outside all day...well I put her out about 11ish. and I'll probably bring her in about 4 or 5. She hasn't been sleeping at all at night (not letting me sleep either, or anyone else in the house...little stinker butt) so I figured that would fix her. She literally sleeps ALL-DAY-LONG! Then she wants to run around and BAAAAA, ALL-NIGHT-LONG! Seriously, as soon as she thinks I'm going to bed she will look right at me and BAAAAAA as loud as she can, seriously....I'm standing right here sheep! Crazy little stinker!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sweet little baby...awwww)))  Get her a friend and she should do fine in the barnyard  So glad your baby is doing so well...good job!!!


----------



## neener92 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm working on that....I have to wait for another breeder to get a orphan or reject. I let her play with two of my kids (goat) before she left the barn....they all started getting along, SO CUTE!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 4, 2012)

She's adorable!!! I've had bottle lambs before and they are so cute and sweet!!! Good luck!


----------



## neener92 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maleah weighs 10lbs. now. I've added a few new pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh she is a doll.     I am glad she is doing so well and that she likes the computer.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 13, 2012)

She's adorable!!! She's growing! I wish I could have a lamb in my house! Looks like she likes the computer


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 13, 2012)

She's so cute.  Especially in that diaper


----------

